# Management attending union meetings.



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I can always remember Foremen and General Foremen attending and voting. I think when you hop over to Superintendant or PM, you should step back.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

I don’t know why they wouldn’t be allowed? To vote on what? Where to put the next raise? Vote for Buisiness Manager, president, etc...Every active member in good standing should be allowed to attend and vote. The only ones I know of that can’t, are the Buisiness owners that also hold a card.

Besides, a good foreman and general foreman has the job of making sure everyone succeeds. The owner, the JWs, the apprentices and the customer. For that he should be more then welcome to the Christmas meeting and every other.

Now if he’s a back stabbing bus driver, he should attend at his own discretion. That’s why guns and alcohol are banned at meetings.


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

Foremen are bargaining-unit employees anywhere I've worked union. So they get to attend and vote. Excluded (non-union) management do not.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

I read in an old Department of Labor memo that in theory foremen in the construction trades could be disciplined by the union for their behavior on the job. I have never seen or heard of this happening.


----------



## Coppersmith (Aug 11, 2017)

They made me stop coming to the meetings as soon as I opened my own company. I miss the comraderie. 

Foremen and GF are employees of the company. They are not management. It would be rare if they had delegated to them hiring ability and usually can just ask that somebody be fired but a manager makes the actual decision.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Coppersmith said:


> They made me stop coming to the meetings as soon as I opened my own company. I miss the comraderie.
> 
> Foremen and GF are employees of the company. They are not management. It would be rare if they had delegated to them hiring ability and usually can just ask that somebody be fired but a manager makes the actual decision.


2 words...

Fake mustache.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

My local does not allow members who are also contractors to come to meetings. Foreman are employees so they are allowed.
I remember a new contractor who was a member for a long time came to a meeting because he didn’t know he was not allowed. They let him stay but he could not vote on any union business held at that meeting and was told he can not come to future meetings.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Coppersmith said:


> They made me stop coming to the meetings as soon as I opened my own company. I miss the comraderie.
> 
> Foremen and GF are employees of the company. They are not management. *It would be rare if they had delegated to them hiring ability and usually can just ask that somebody be fired but a manager makes the actual decision.*


Maybe where you live.


----------

